

PossessedHand (electrically) helps you to learn how to play musical instruments - gabrielprioli
http://lab.rekimoto.org/projects/possessedhand/

======
gabrielprioli
This had already been posted, but I posted again to reference the original
source and comply with the Guidelines.

It's my first post, so please let me know of any mistakes!

